# How to remove the bezel of a Mitutoyo 505-626 dual caliper



## moditwell (Apr 17, 2018)




----------



## Buchanan (Apr 17, 2018)

You need to pull off the hand first. it is a press fit. You almost need a special puller so as not to damage the thin dial.  There is a recess in the center that dose not support the dial.  Then the dial lifts off and the retaining screws will be visible. It is a while since I last opened mine.


----------



## moditwell (Apr 17, 2018)

i have removed the hand but the face (dial) does not lift off. the bezel and the  face plate turns in unison to set the vernier to zero before use.


----------



## moditwell (Apr 17, 2018)

Buchanan said:


> You need to pull off the hand first. it is a press fit. You almost need a special puller so as not to damage the thin dial.  There is a recess in the center that dose not support the dial.  Then the dial lifts off and the retaining screws will be visible. It is a while since I last opened mine.


The "thin dial" that you are referring to is the face plate or the hand?


----------



## Buchanan (Apr 17, 2018)

Sorry , there is a retaining ring around the edge of the dial that need prizing out. The dial plate is thin.


----------



## moditwell (Apr 17, 2018)

Buchanan said:


> Sorry , there is a retaining ring around the edge of the dial that need prizing out. The dial plate is thin.


There isn't any retaining ring around the dial. is yours a Mitutoyo 505-626 model? Thsnks


----------



## Mechanicboy (Apr 17, 2018)

Why repairing the worned and imprecise measure tool when it's time to buy a new measure tools who are free of fault and ready to use?


----------



## moditwell (Apr 17, 2018)

Mechanicboy said:


> Why repairing the worned and imprecise measure tool when it's time to buy a new measure tools who are free of fault and ready to use?


I have a digital caliper.
My late fathet left this for me. Its still very accurate. Ir needs a crystal replacement.  Probably keep it after cleaning it and put the crystal back. Any help is much appreciated.


----------



## Buchanan (Apr 17, 2018)

I am going from memory. And looking at the drawings in your duplicate post , i suspect the dial plate is held on to the body with glue/double sided tape. I would put a small hook tool through the hand hole and gently pull. You should be able to see where  the dial is attached by the flex in the dial. A little warmth from a hot air gun(just warm,not smoking hot) might help the glue to let go.


----------



## moditwell (Apr 18, 2018)

Buchanan said:


> I am going from memory. And looking at the drawings in your duplicate post , i suspect the dial plate is held on to the body with glue/double sided tape. I would put a small hook tool through the hand hole and gently pull. You should be able to see where  the dial is attached by the flex in the dial. A little warmth from a hot air gun(just warm,not smoking hot) might help the glue to let go.



its not giving the slightest budge.The dial stay solid locked in place together with the bezel. Reslly frustrating.


----------



## moditwell (Apr 18, 2018)

Looking at the spare parts, the dial is not glued on. The outer circumference has locating tabs to keep it in place. i believe the aluminium knurled bezel is heated to expand and slipped over the bottom piece thst is mild steel. when things cool down, the bezel grips tightly agsinst the bottom piece of mild steel and they rotste as one unit.


----------



## moditwell (Apr 20, 2018)

Thanks to everyone who share their many suggestions on how to remove the bezel. And here its is, out and the guts are visible.


----------



## Herbiev (Apr 20, 2018)

How did you remove it?


----------



## moditwell (Apr 22, 2018)

Herbiev said:


> How did you remove it?



Push the bezel from underneath.


----------



## DIYGuy (Sep 18, 2020)

I've just posted a new question to the forum about this. I see what you did above but I still can't quite figure out how to lift/pry/pull take out the dial from the rest of the caliper. Any other suggestions would be appreciated. I have a 505-637 model Mitutoyo. Thank you!


----------



## moditwell (Sep 28, 2020)

DIYGuy said:


> I've just posted a new question to the forum about this. I see what you did above but I still can't quite figure out how to lift/pry/pull take out the dial from the rest of the caliper. Any other suggestions would be appreciated. I have a 505-637 model Mitutoyo. Thank you!


 Put 2 aluminium blocks supporting just the bezel.  The crystal must be removed first.  Then push the center of the face and the bezel comes off. The rest is easy.


----------



## DIYGuy (Oct 1, 2020)

moditwell said:


> Put 2 aluminium blocks supporting just the bezel.  The crystal must be removed first.  Then push the center of the face and the bezel comes off. The rest is easy.


Thank you moditwell for your advice.


----------



## JonnyZ (Apr 15, 2022)

moditwell said:


> Looking at the spare parts, the dial is not glued on. The outer circumference has locating tabs to keep it in place. i believe the aluminium knurled bezel is heated to expand and slipped over the bottom piece thst is mild steel. when things cool down, the bezel grips tightly agsinst the bottom piece of mild steel and they rotste as one unit.
> 
> View attachment 95069


Does anyone know where to find a dial like this one? Mine has paint chipping off the edges. I also need a new crystal if someone can point me in the right direction. Appreciate it!


----------



## ChazzC (Apr 16, 2022)

JonnyZ said:


> Does anyone know where to find a dial like this one? Mine has paint chipping off the edges. I also need a new crystal if someone can point me in the right direction. Appreciate it!



Check eBay, searching for Mitutoyo Dial Caliper Bezel/Crystal/Dial and a bunch will pop up.


----------



## JonnyZ (Apr 16, 2022)

Mine takes a flat 34.7mm crystal. Everything I see for the 505-626 is 36mm and change. This is an older model for sure. The old, broken crystal measures 33.7mm. The OD of the dial is exactly 34mm.


----------



## ChazzC (Apr 16, 2022)

JonnyZ said:


> Mine takes a flat 34.7mm crystal. Everything I see for the 505-626 is 36mm and change. This is an older model for sure. The old, broken crystal measures 33.7mm. The OD of the dial is exactly 34mm.



I saw a video on YouTube of a guy making plastic bezel “crystals:” I’ll try to find it again. If I remember correctly, he made a metal ring, turned a disk of clear plastic and then heated the disk with a heat gun until it sagged into the ring.


----------



## ChazzC (Apr 16, 2022)

I hope Stan (Bar-Z) doesn't see this post: he'll throw away my raffle tickets for this year's bash!

Yes, Stan is the "guy" on YouTube who was making a crystal for a Trav-A-Dial - 

My memory also failed me with regard to how he formed the curvature on the crystal. The process is a little involved, but it doesn't look too difficult and is slick. The welding helmet shields he used are 0.04"/1mm thick, which is probably too thick. Amazon has plain 0.020", 0.030" & 0.040" polycarbonate (Lexan) sheets (more material for less money than the shields that you are going to cut down anyway).

Let us know if you decide to make your own and how it goes.


Charlie


----------



## JonnyZ (Apr 16, 2022)

Thank you very much! I will definitely try to make one from some 1mm sheet stock from Amazon.


----------



## ChazzC (Apr 16, 2022)

JonnyZ said:


> Thank you very much! I will definitely try to make one from some 1mm sheet stock from Amazon.



I had another thought: you could take one of the larger diameter crystals available on eBay, make an appropriate male & female 2-part fixture and turn the OD of the purchased crystal down to what you need.


----------

